# John Deere Hydo 165 Riding Mower



## algray1725 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just bought a used john deere hydro 165 it has a 12.5 kawaski engine and was wondering how often I should change the oil? The pervious owners did not change the oil for the last 12+ years??? What filter and oil do I use? Also there is another tank of fluid under the seat, not gas tank, just wondering what kind of fluid it is and is there a maitanence schedule for it?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Need to go here, just enter you model number:

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/c...30105293566#:4

That bring another screen and then you will have to search around for that info. There should find an on line manual that will tell you what you need.

My guess the other tank is for the Hydro drive oil system, it to should be covered in the owners manual on how often it should be changed.

If prior owner has not changed in that many years, I would put a few hours on it and then change it again. The new oil and filter, if it has one will get pretty dirty quickly since the new oil will doing a lot cleaning.

I use a straight weight 30W in my mowers and change it once a year, or about every 50 hours. Just because you change the oil, don't forget to check everything before you use the mower!

BG


----------



## bonzi (Apr 19, 2009)

I am having trouble with my transmission drive belt and saw the reply above with the url for the online manual. I clicked on the link and it doesn't seem to work. I would really appreciate it if you could post that link again cuz I figure the manual can help me solve my problem.

Thanks,
Leif


----------



## bonzi (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to known what i have to do to get the drive belt to the hydro box off. Also what the belt # is.


----------



## bigrobbyt (Apr 27, 2009)

I change the oil every year. I would do what is recommended above and change it a second time after a few hours. The tank under the seat is the transmission fluid, not servicable, doesn't need to be changed, just make sure its at least half way up that finger looking plastic dipstick.


----------

